# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Dietetyka >  Asystor Slim opinie

## asienka80

Witam, 

czy stosował ktoś z Was drogie forumowiczki ten specyfik z telewizji ?
oczywiście to nie jedyna rzecz bo też staram się trzymać diety i w miarę możliwości ćwiczyć ale 
myślę właśnie czy by nie wspomóc tego jakimiś suplementami tym bardziej że mam właśnie problem z podjadaniem  :Smile: 
wiem wiem, nawet nie mówcie
no ale do rzeczy, bo wygląda to w reklamie w miarę sensownie, dwa składniki - rano i wieczorem na ograniczenie apetytu, chyba dwie różne tabletki
stosował ktoś ? warto czy może polecacie coś innego w rozsądnej cenie ?

pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mi się w ogóle nie podobał. Miałam po nim wzdęcia i niemiły posmak w buzi. Co więcej moja koleżanka też go stosowała i u niej też okazał się nieskuteczny. Na chudzianka.pl znalazłam ciekawy artykuł o zdrowym odchudzaniu i ich rady okazały się o wiele skuteczniejsze niż ten suplement diety

----------

